# Do the old Dark Elf Warrior parts fit the New Kit?



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Does anyone know if the arms from the previous Dark Elf Warrior kits fit the new kit?

It looks like they should but, is hard to tell from the sprue picture on the GW website if the joint, &c. is the same.


----------



## The_Werewolf_Arngeirr (Apr 3, 2012)

it is massively different the old kits were just flat surface, the new kits the arms are moulded to be in a very set position. the old ones might be able to sit in the arm, but it might not look right


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Cheers.

I prefer the old spears and the old crossbows, so I was hoping I could avoid doing lots of little conversions.


----------



## The_Werewolf_Arngeirr (Apr 3, 2012)

i like the newer ones myself to be honest, as spears anyway, the old ones look great like some sort of naginata. thats why im giving them to the commanders >D


----------



## The_Werewolf_Arngeirr (Apr 3, 2012)

actually if you click the link in my sig, you can see my new dark elf models painted up, you can see the exact line ups as Ive not assembed them yet


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

The_Werewolf_Arngeirr said:


> actually if you click the link in my sig, you can see my new dark elf models painted up, you can see the exact line ups as Ive not assembed them yet


Good idea, that man!

They do not look like a good match; the right arms do look very similar to Corsair arms though.


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

You would be able to cut the spear tips of and just replace that bit if thats all you wanted to change. It would be a very fragile joint though

The crossbows would be very tricky to do


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Barnster said:


> You would be able to cut the spear tips of and just replace that bit if thats all you wanted to change. It would be a very fragile joint though


I had a similar thought about cutting their wrists, and disregarded it for similar reasons.

As I need more infantry than I have to field anything more than a speed bump, I might resort to buying a box of the new ones to see what is feasible.


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

Dave T Hobbit said:


> I had a similar thought about cutting their wrists, and disregarded it for similar reasons.
> 
> As I need more infantry than I have to field anything more than a speed bump, I might resort to buying a box of the new ones to see what is feasible.


I ordered a job lot of old DE yesterday from ebay that includes some of the warriors

I'll have a look when they arrive and see about swapping parts. It might be quite possible with a bit of GS


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

I can confirm that the old spears will fit the new arms if you do some cutting on the top of the spear join so it meets the shoulder at an angle rather than flush

The only problems are 1) the top of the corresponding arm will look different to the spear arm as they have a different armour design. 2) the hands on the old spears look oversized compared to the new kits 

The crossbows on the other hand will require a tonne of work to get to fit


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Barnster said:


> I can confirm that the old spears will fit the new arms if you do some cutting on the top of the spear join so it meets the shoulder at an angle rather than flush
> 
> The only problems are 1) the top of the corresponding arm will look different to the spear arm as they have a different armour design. 2) the hands on the old spears look oversized compared to the new kits
> 
> The crossbows on the other hand will require a tonne of work to get to fit


Cheers, @Barnster.

As 10 is a reasonable size for a RXB unit, I had mostly decided to build all the old Warriors as Dreadspears, giving me 28 (i.e. 25 plus command). This confirms pretty much it.


----------

